

Free local grocery deals API - clare

Hi,
   I want to share our local grocery deals API with everyone. Instruction link is here: http://smartpea.com/SmartPeaAPI.htm<p>SmartPea API is a RESTful API designed for developers who want to access hyper-localized grocery deals data. We collect grocery deals information at real time from nearly 40 national retailers across US. For each searched grocery item, we show information including item's title, retailer's name, image url, price, savings, nutrition facts (such as calories, fat, sodium, etc).<p>The API can be used to power applications such as recipe apps, shopping lists, calorie counters. As a matter of fact, we started with the idea of building our own grocery shopping list (smartpea.com is the original shopping list application, now a demo of SmartPea API), but changed to focus on local grocery deals information collection.<p>Please let me know what you think, any feedback is appreciated. The API is free right now, and no developer account/key required. We just want to get more eyes on it first.<p>Thanks!
======
sinzone
Hi. We would like to have this API listed on the Mashape marketplace.

------
clare
Sure thing, thanks!

